# delusion of parasitosis



## muthershyp (Jun 15, 2010)

I need some help in coding "delusion of parasitosis".

thanx


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 16, 2010)

muthershyp said:


> I need some help in coding "delusion of parasitosis".
> 
> thanx



How about 293.81 (psychotic disorder with delusions in conditions classified elsewhere); code first the underlying disease (parasitic disease NOS) 136.9.

Code order: 136.9, 293.81

Hope this helps,


----------



## gost (Jun 29, 2010)

cmcgarry said:


> How about 293.81 (psychotic disorder with delusions in conditions classified elsewhere); code first the underlying disease (parasitic disease NOS) 136.9.
> 
> Code order: 136.9, 293.81
> 
> Hope this helps,




This sequence is coding delusions caused by parasitosis.  Delusional parasitosis, sometimes called delusions of parasitosis or Ekbom's syndrome is a psychosis wherwe the patient thinks theyt are infested by parasites but realy are not.  The ICD-9 index lists delusions, parasitosis - 300.29.


----------

